# Reparar tacómetro análogo.



## Eltainis (Dic 9, 2020)

Necesito ayuda para saber de cuánto es la resistencia que va al lado del capacitor electrolítico, ya que se quemó y no se distinguen sus colores, y quisiera saber si puedo reemplazar el transistor 5551 que estaba ahí por un c945? Gracias por su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 9, 2020)

¿ A donde va conectada la resistencia, a donde el transistor ?

Levanta al menos el esquema de la parte quemada con los nombres de los integrados. No se porque se me hace que esa es la etapa acondicionadora de entrada (de echo estoy casi 80% seguro).

Con los datos que das la resistencia puede ser de 0.001 ohms a 10 Gohms o, lo que es lo mismo, valor indeterminado.

En cuanto al transistor, mira las hojas de datos y compara, las tensiones de ruptura, la corriente de colector y el pinout, aunque esto ultimo siempre puede modificarse doblando las patas .


----------



## Eltainis (Dic 10, 2020)

Gracias por tu respuesta amigo y disculpa por no editar la foto y marcar las cosas, pero si acercas un poco la foto verás que entre el swith y un capacitor en la placa dice 5551 ahí va conectado el transistor, ya compare las hojas de datos y el más parecido que tengo es el c945. El 5551 es de Vcb 180v Vce 160 y Veb 6v. Y el c945 trabaja a 60,50 y 5v respectivamente, pregunto se puede adaptar? Ya que esto va en un carro y trabaja a 12v... Y la resistencia va conectada al lado de la otra resistencia que está al lado del capacitor espero me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2020)

También iría un MPSA44 , MPSA43 , MPSA42 , pero por favor contesta dónde , entre que va conectada eléctricamente la resistencia quemada ?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 10, 2020)

Lo mas probable es que transistor le vaya cualquiera que sea NPN por lo que veo en el datasheet. Yo estoy casi seguro que eso es la etapa acondicionadora de entrada, pero también puede ser el típico regulador transistor-zener (se usan muchísimo en esos instrumentos), aunque, si fuera este ultimo caso, no veo porque se debió quemar la resistencia, ademas que su reemplazo tiene que tener una corriente de colector similar o superior.

Con los datos que has dado de donde va conectada aun sigo sin saber que hace esa resistencia. Fotos de toda la placa "COMPLETA" ambos lados.


----------



## Eltainis (Dic 10, 2020)

aca la placa por ambos lados allí señaló entre dos puntos dónde va la resistencia, gracias nuevamente por su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2020)

Te cercioraste que ambos transistores tuvieran la misma distribución de patas ?

Nos podrías contar un poco cómo se quemó ? Si fué por una mala conexión y la describes, ayudaría mucho !


----------



## Eltainis (Dic 10, 2020)

Se quemó por qué le colocaron 24v al carro dónde estaba montado el tacometro


----------



## capitanp (Dic 10, 2020)

Vaya uno a saber si no se puso en corto el zener, pero sin circuito difícil saberlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2020)

Y el HA17358 funciona hasta MÁXIMO de 32 V


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 10, 2020)

Gracias, Capitanp. Por lo que se ve esa resistencia quemada es la de 36 ohms. Ahora, para que esa resistencia y el transistor se queme significa que el integrado esta muerto. Salvo que consigas el CP1005 puedes decirle adiós al tacómetro.

No creo que el zener se haya quemado, a 24v solo circula por el 34mA y si aun así se quemara no debería haberlo echo el transistor.
Revisa lo que dice Dosmetros acerca de la distrubuciones de pines y cerciórate que el transistor nuevo tenga la misma corriente que puede manejar el colector que el que trae originalmente.

Mide con un multimetro, en la escala mas baja de resistencia, en los puntos verdes que te marco. Si da 0 ohms desuelda el CP1005 y vuelve a medir, si el cortocircuito se va, entonces es adiós integrado.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 10, 2020)

Si se consigue, un poco caro...









						Circuito Integrado Cp1005d Cp1005 Cp 1005 1005d Dip8 Dip-8 - $ 1.767,02
					

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*Somos Tecnoliveusa - Más de 18 años vendiendo en Mercado Libre. Importadores Directos de todos nuestros productos. Traemos a pedido lo que necesite...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 10, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> Si se consigue, un poco caro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por esa plata, reemplazo todo el CI con un circuito transistorizado, en internet hay miles. 

Ademas esta el problema que el es de Venezuela, a menos que quieras comprarlo y enviárselo .

De todas formas hay que ver porque se murió el regulador, quizá el integrado esta bien, pero eso, por ahora, solo lo sabe el dueño.


----------



## Eltainis (Dic 10, 2020)

Buenas noches agradecido con todos por su ayuda, realice la prueba que me indico switchxxi, en la cual el tester marcó 155 ohms, por lo que el integrado cp1005 está bueno cierto?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 10, 2020)

155 ohm estaría en el rango de la duda, pero no es suficiente como para hacer volar el regulador. A menos que el tacómetro estuviese andando a 24v por varios días.



- Desuelda el transistor que pusiste, alimenta el tacómetro con 12v y mide en esos puntos rojos que marqué. Si el circuito es similar al que subió Capitanp, debería medir 6,5v aproximadamente.

Si bien se me hace raro que se queme la resistencia si el corto esta en el otro integrado (que lo mas probable es que sea el que comanda el disparo del cañón) prueba medir resistencia entre los puntos azules. *Si es muy baja no sigas con el paso de abajo.*

- Si mide unos 6v en el primer paso, coloca el transistor y, con el circuito alimentado a 12v, entre los puntos azules deberías medir unos 6v.

Muchos de estos circuitos en realidad regulan a 10v, osea que si mides alrededor de 10v en vez de 6v tampoco es que este mal. Si puedes leer que valor esta escrito en el circuito impreso del diodo que se encuentra al lado del transistor quemado seria estupendo (el diodo es esa cosa de vidrio de color medio rojo con una banda negra).


----------



## Eltainis (Ene 11, 2021)

Buenas noches espero que todos hayan tenido una feliz navidad y un Feliz año nuevo, me disculpo por no haber respondido ni haber hecho antes las pruebas que me indicaron. Acabo de realizar las siguientes pruebas: retire el transistor que había colocado y aplique 12v, midiendo en los puntos rojos que me indicaron, al medir con el tester marcaba 11,55v.

Midiendo en prueba de diodos con el tester en los puntos rojos que me indicaron, no marco nada en el tester ni invirtiendo los cables ya que es un diodo.

Comprobando la resistencia entre los puntos azules, en el tester marcó 604.
El diodo Zener que pidieron que número tiene, en la placa dice 4738, el cual repito al medir con el tester no marco nada en ambos sentidos.

No coloque el transistor, ya que en la prueba sin transistor no marco 6.5v sino 11.55v. así que espero sus respuestas para continuar... De nuevo muy agradecido y me disculpo por no haber respondido antes.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 12, 2021)

De que auto es ese Tacometro¿? o es un tacómetro genérico..? por el switch que tiene parecería; y a que ese es el que selecciona los cilindros ..


marta5 dijo:


> ¿Sale más económico reparar este tipo de aparatos que comprar uno nuevo? La verdad es que tengo mis dudas.


Dependiendo de donde vivas....un tacómetro nuevo original de una determinada marca de auto sale 10 o 12 veces mas caro que el circuito integrado que lleve....
Especialmente en Argentina. donde si es un tacómetro de Peugeot- Renault- Citroën los precios se disparan.. y ni hablar de Toyota etc..
Ya sabia yo que conocía esa placa.. Tengo el mismo Tacometro universal... lo busco ..desarmo y te digo de cuanto es la resistencia....
Confirmado como ya dijeron anteriormente
La resistencia es de 36 Ω  al 2%
Naranja, azul, negro, dorado, rojo


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 12, 2021)

Eltainis dijo:


> retire el transistor que había colocado y aplique 12v, midiendo en los puntos rojos que me indicaron, al medir con el tester marcaba 11,55v.
> 
> Midiendo en prueba de diodos con el tester en los puntos rojos que me indicaron, no marco nada en el tester ni invirtiendo los cables ya que es un diodo.



Esas dos mediciones se confirman entre si, el diodo zener esta muerto (abierto).

Solo queda rezar por el integrado, cambia el zener por otro, es de 8,2V 1W, coloca el transistor (revisa bien que las conexiones sean las mismas), pon una resistencia de 36ohms (en la resistencia quemada) para probar y a cruzar los dedos.


----------



## Eltainis (Ene 12, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Esas dos mediciones se confirman entre si, el diodo zener esta muerto (abierto).
> 
> Solo queda rezar por el integrado, cambia el zener por otro, es de 8,2V 1W, coloca el transistor (revisa bien que las conexiones sean las mismas), pon una resistencia de 36ohms (en la resistencia quemada) para probar y a cruzar los dedos.


Ok lo hare armare todo, probaré y les informo... Por curiosidad como se prueba ese integrado, o cuál sería el procedimiento correcto para hacerlo? Nuevamente muuchas gracias


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 12, 2021)

Dejo la foto del tacómetro que tengo..
Ese integrado e buscado por todos lados como probarlo o reemplazarlo en algunas paginas rusas lo remplazan por un circuito con 555, no lo probé
Porque el cliente decidió comprar uno nuevo, antes de esperar el integrado que se iba a comprar en ML...
Así que use el galvanometro , para una fuente de alimentación como voltímetro..


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 13, 2021)

Bien me intrigo mucho el hecho de que el integrado es muy usado en muchos tacómetros y del cual no hay info...
Así que anoche usando Metabuscadores logre algo de info. en foros Rusos.. (hay muchos preguntando lo mismo).. y de algunos pude conseguir el diagrama de bloque y de otros la ingeniería inversa del circuito... pero en uno en especial hacían referencia a una pagina polaca.. El hecho es que no deja ingresar, desde mi ubicación. E tenido que activar un cambiador de IP y usar la VPN del Opera con ubicación en Europa para poder dar con la pagina..
Así que la descargue en PDF, La traduje pero no deja subir al foro.. por la lentitud de mi internet.. la tabla muestra la captura de pantalla de la pagina de como probar el IC y sus valores estimativos..
Solo me deja subir imágenes, creo que es lo mas relevante..
Seguiré buscando el datasheet ya que se menciona que en un foro chino lo subieron . Pero hasta ahora no lo han encontrado.. al parecer es un IC muy popular en tacómetros de scooters en china, como en el resto del mundo incluso en foros alemanes y franceses ..y del cual tiene fallas..
Por cierto el IC que tengo en mi tacómetro también esta quemado. los valores de la tabla no son iguales. Ya lo sabia , solo quería cerciorarme.
Los valores de la tabla son mediciones del autor. que compro dos IC nuevos y les hizo mediciones con respecto al usado que tenia quemado.




La Fuente:
Obrotomierz. Obrotomierz skuter CP1005.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 13, 2021)

El diagrama en bloques de la primer figura es un 99% idéntico al de un 555 (lo digo de memoria, pero estoy 99% seguro).

PD: estoy sin lentes y desde el celu...


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 13, 2021)

Si por eso mencione anteriormente que en foros rusos reemplazaban con un 555 .. pero creo que en frecuencias o algo asi tenia diferencias que había que ajustar.
He Hecho las mediciones con un NE555 nuevo y comparando con el CP1005 y no concuerdan. 
La resistencia entre Pin1-8 en el 555 es de 15K y en el cp1005 4K6 
Con medición de diodos pin 1-2 ...555 : 0,702 y 0 -------------en el CP1005 2.800 y 2.803. y la tabla muestra que no debe haber medición alguna
En fin, solo resta ver si @Eltainis a echo las mediciones con su integrado...para corroborar los datos.. de todas maneras queda como referencia el post.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 13, 2021)

Es de la revista Elektor. Es para Diésel pero si se cambia la etapa de entrada (parte izquierda marcada en rojo) se puede modificar para nafta.




Solo hay que tener cuidado que los pulsos de entrada pueden llegar a cientos de volts. Igual la etapa de entrada no es tan difícil, resistencia, diodo 1N4007, zener y transistor.

Después busco donde tenia la etapa de entrada para acoplar a la segunda imagen y la subo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 13, 2021)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> La resistencia entre Pin1-8 en el 555 es de 15K y en el cp1005 4K6


Esa resistencia no importa, lo que importa es que internamente todas las resistencias que la forman sean iguales, pero además no usan el terminal 8 en el circuito...lo que es un problema por que ese terminal tambien es Vcc....y en esquema del CP1005 dice Vcc ahí.
Mirando en detalle, se puede alimentar por la pata 5 pagando el precio de tener una resistencia en serie con la alimentación...  

Este es el esquema del 555:

Que es "igual" al CP1005.

Interesante el bicho....


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 13, 2021)

Esta seria la etapa de entrada:



Es la etapa de un tacómetro comandada por microcontrolador pero debería funcionar con el circuito que puse antes.


----------



## Eltainis (Ene 13, 2021)

Ok muuuchas gracias por tan valioso aportes, en la noche realizaré las pruebas y les envío los resultados


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 18, 2021)

En la etapa de entrada anterior se me olvido de poner una resistencia de pull-up, recién me doy cuenta. Si no, no tiene forma de descargarse el capacitor C3.


----------



## Eltainis (Ene 29, 2021)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Bien me intrigo mucho el hecho de que el integrado es muy usado en muchos tacómetros y del cual no hay info...
> Así que anoche usando Metabuscadores logre algo de info. en foros Rusos.. (hay muchos preguntando lo mismo).. y de algunos pude conseguir el diagrama de bloque y de otros la ingeniería inversa del circuito... pero en uno en especial hacían referencia a una pagina polaca.. El hecho es que no deja ingresar, desde mi ubicación. E tenido que activar un cambiador de IP y usar la VPN del Opera con ubicación en Europa para poder dar con la pagina..
> Así que la descargue en PDF, La traduje pero no deja subir al foro.. por la lentitud de mi internet.. la tabla muestra la captura de pantalla de la pagina de como probar el IC y sus valores estimativos..
> Solo me deja subir imágenes, creo que es lo mas relevante..
> ...





cuervobrujo dijo:


> Si por eso mencione anteriormente que en foros rusos reemplazaban con un 555 .. pero creo que en frecuencias o algo asi tenia diferencias que había que ajustar.
> He Hecho las mediciones con un NE555 nuevo y comparando con el CP1005 y no concuerdan.
> La resistencia entre Pin1-8 en el 555 es de 15K y en el cp1005 4K6
> Con medición de diodos pin 1-2 ...555 : 0,702 y 0 -------------en el CP1005 2.800 y 2.803. y la tabla muestra que no debe haber medición alguna
> En fin, solo resta ver si @Eltainis a echo las mediciones con su integrado...para corroborar los datos.. de todas maneras queda como referencia el post.


Buenas noches mi gente, mis más cordiales saludos, espero que estén todos bien, realice las pruebas con los siguientes resultados: 1-2: nada en ambos pines.
1-3: 0.834 con el negativo del tester en el pin 1.
1-4: negativo en pin 1= 1889
1-5: 0.834.
1-6= 022
1-7: 152.
1-8: nada
Midiendo con el multímetro en resistencia:
1-2: 9,9k
1-5: 7,3k
1-6: 022ohm.
1-7: 152ohm. Las demás no marco nada en el tester. Que me dicen estará dañado? O toca reemplazar lo que está dañado y probarlo a ver que pasa? Gracias de antemano por su valiosa ayuda.


----------



## analogico (Ene 30, 2021)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> :
> Obrotomierz. Obrotomierz skuter CP1005.


Taduciendo esa  fuente, tampoco la pudo arreglar y uso otro circuito a transistores


----------



## Einar Alexander (Oct 13, 2021)

Eltainis dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 258655
> 
> 
> Necesito ayuda para saber de cuánto es la resistencia que va al lado del capacitor electrolítico, ya que se quemó y no se distinguen sus colores, y quisiera saber si puedo reemplazar el transistor 5551 que estaba ahí por un c945? Gracias por su ayuda de antemano.


Tengo la misma placa, desoldé y dice 36 Ohm, o mejor dicho solo aparece 36, medí con el multímetro y da 35.8, saludos.


----------

